# Videospiele-Blog



## Lunalein87 (26. April 2020)

Hi Zusammen, vor zwei Wochen habe ich ein Videospiel-Blog gestartet; Gaming-Check - Games, Zubehoer und Hardware

Jetzt wollte ich mal nachfragen wie ihr die Idee findet.
Was gefällt euch? Was gefällt euch eher nicht? Was kann ich bzw.. soll ich besser machen?

Freue mich über euer Feedback. Vielen Dank.


----------

